# how can i print over the seam?



## willyindep (May 19, 2007)

hey,
i got asked by a band if i could print on the upper right side of a shirt, and on the right sleeve. the design would go over the seam. ive seen this on some newer band shirts. does anyone know if there are any tricks to this, before i tell them i can print this?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Your best bet is to use a discharge base. Waterbased inks may work well yet I don't print with them so I cannot say for sure. Regular plasticol tends to build up considerably causing all sorts of printing issues. We have had great success with discharge inks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Fluid said:


> Your best bet is to use a discharge base. Waterbased inks may work well yet I don't print with them so I cannot say for sure.


Waterbased inks will have buildup issues too. You can do it, but you'll likely get imperfect results. I haven't used discharge base, but from what I've heard you and others say about it it definitely sounds like the best option for this kind of work.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Today we printed an order with the print running over the collar and of the shirt. We used the Wilflex fashion Soft base with PC pigments added. You can use plasticol inks with the fashion soft base. No issues with the seams. We used a 196 mesh and the prints turned out great. After the first wash the print will be barely noticeable as well.
http://www.polyone.com/bizunit/inks/pdf/Wilflex Fashion Soft PIB.pdf


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

For the shoulder print, how would you get the shirt on the platen in position for that type of coverage?

Richard, what is PC pigments?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Pigments color matching system. Using straight pigments to color the bases or mix for colors.

Depends on how the print is actually going to print on the shirt. If a normal load on the palette off set to one side will not work you'll need to build a jig.
Action engineering sells all sorts of custom palettes that might fit the bill.
Action Engineering-Home


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Boy those guys think very highly of their products. And I thought $70 was expensive for the pallets I have to buy.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

rusty said:


> Boy those guys think very highly of their products. And I thought $70 was expensive for the pallets I have to buy.


Yes but they are good quality. 

Sometimes you have to spend money to make money 
Good Luck


----------



## willyindep (May 19, 2007)

thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

My palettes are $150-$175. I hear ya but you gotta have them.

At least you only buy them once  maybe you can make your own using the others as viauals


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

Someone showed me a trick a while back that pretty much makes a channel like Action Engineering has on their pallets for pretty cheap. 

Just grab one of those foam poster boards from walmart... they run a couple bucks. Lay it on your existing platten and mark out where the channel needs to go and mark the edges of your platten. Then get a box cutter and go to work. I would only leave a 1/4 inch gap or so for the seam to fit in. Then just adjust your off contact and print away.

Then your shirt will be in the same place every time. It seems to work pretty well even with plastisol inks. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

cmdslick said:


> Someone showed me a trick a while back that pretty much makes a channel like Action Engineering has on their pallets for pretty cheap.
> 
> Just grab one of those foam poster boards from walmart... they run a couple bucks. Lay it on your existing platten and mark out where the channel needs to go and mark the edges of your platten. Then get a box cutter and go to work. I would only leave a 1/4 inch gap or so for the seam to fit in. Then just adjust your off contact and print away.
> 
> ...



yes this does work very well, i watched a video on it.

you can also use a piece of cardboard ;]


----------



## Challenger (Nov 30, 2007)

Travis, Do you know the site to watch the video?
Thanks,
Challenger


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

Challenger said:


> Travis, Do you know the site to watch the video?
> Thanks,
> Challenger


it was a video i bought off silkscreeningsupplies.com

its their specialty screenprinting DVD 


its got some good tips in the video and isnt that expensive


----------



## grafikal (Jan 29, 2008)

I will never buy a Palette for my machine. I burned up my old one by mistake. (left the flashcure on and it burned a hole right through) anyhow that's another story. Draw out the desired shape you need on a wood the same thickness as the original palettes and cut out with a jig saw. stick laminate on the top, holes to bottom and that's it. It cost me about $20 bucks per board if so much.


----------



## ftnclothing (Dec 16, 2007)

grafikal said:


> I will never buy a Palette for my machine. I burned up my old one by mistake. (left the flashcure on and it burned a hole right through) anyhow that's another story. Draw out the desired shape you need on a wood the same thickness as the original palettes and cut out with a jig saw. stick laminate on the top, holes to bottom and that's it. It cost me about $20 bucks per board if so much.


this is what i did for printing over the zipper on sweatshirts. I cut a piece of wood to my desired size, glued a piece of cardboard on my palette, then measured the size of the seam and cut the middle of the cardboard out so the seam could set in it

works like a charm

cost=FREE 

just got some wood and cardboard from around my house


----------



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

We had alot(!) of x-tra mousepads, and used them on top of pallet, with space between them measured to fit the zipper, or in our case, snaps on a jacket. Worked like a charm.


----------



## grafikal (Jan 29, 2008)

In terms of the shirt shifting. Didd you spray the mouse pad with adhesive?


----------



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes! We actually taped the mousepads down, and then sprayed them so that the shirt/jackets would stay!


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

we created custom platens with cupboard doors bought at a "build it again" center, cut out grooves for shoulder seems adult size and other platens for child size. We also built side seam platens both child size and adult size...a few bucks each literally and they work great!


----------



## theloin (Jul 28, 2007)

Ikea furniture. has laminate, usually found in the trash a lot these days. I have a bunch of custom pallets, free material from the trash. Jigsaw, file to round the edges, drill for mounting brackets. That's all you need. 

I like some of the other methods, building up on top instead of routing a channel is probably a better way, you don't ruin the regular use of the pallet. I routed mine. One advantage, I used a dovetail bit for the outside edges and the taping on the inside of the hoodies snaps under just a bit, keeping it all nice and snug. I only gain 1/8" at most, so it's not really about that, more that it holds the zipper nice and straight and helps keep it down, a little.

Nice thread. Sorry I'm late to it.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

*** One note about building up a platen with cardboard for a channel, as we just mistakenly found out on a run this past week... A) corrugated cardboard will show through thinner (most 5.6oz and below) garments; as the corrugation is like grain on wood; and B) make SURE you don't do this mid-run at 2am thinking oh, we can nail this! We forgot to stop, reset the off-contact and register. Duh! yeah, I know.. Anyways, we quickly learned a lesson we won't do again. 

So - cardboard is possible, but needs some kind of smooth surface, (more than platen tape, we used that and it wasn't built up enough, perhaps we could have used more). Laminate would be clutch I think. And make sure you take the time to reset your off-contact & register. Should be obvious, but after a few beers and a late night run, stupid things happen...


----------



## jsmyers200 (Nov 17, 2008)

I did a job like that today and after the first couple of prints I had a really thick build up of ink around the seam. I realized that wasn't going to work, so my solution was similar to the mouse pad idea. I went and got a yoga pad from Walmart and glued it to a platen. Its has just the right give to it to allow the bump of the seam to level itself. Its similar to a heat press platen, which is what gave me the idea. The mat I used is a Gold's Gym yoga mat that is a 1/2 inch thick and has a fairly smooth bottom side. There's enough foam in the $20 pad to make at least three good sized platens.


----------



## tomgrin (Oct 21, 2008)

jsmyers200 said:


> I did a job like that today and after the first couple of prints I had a really thick build up of ink around the seam. I realized that wasn't going to work, so my solution was similar to the mouse pad idea. I went and got a yoga pad from Walmart and glued it to a platen. Its has just the right give to it to allow the bump of the seam to level itself. Its similar to a heat press platen, which is what gave me the idea. The mat I used is a Gold's Gym yoga mat that is a 1/2 inch thick and has a fairly smooth bottom side. There's enough foam in the $20 pad to make at least three good sized platens.



SICK. Nice solution!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

jsmyers200 said:


> I did a job like that today and after the first couple of prints I had a really thick build up of ink around the seam. I realized that wasn't going to work, so my solution was similar to the mouse pad idea. I went and got a yoga pad from Walmart and glued it to a platen. Its has just the right give to it to allow the bump of the seam to level itself. Its similar to a heat press platen, which is what gave me the idea. The mat I used is a Gold's Gym yoga mat that is a 1/2 inch thick and has a fairly smooth bottom side. There's enough foam in the $20 pad to make at least three good sized platens.


 got any picture?


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Quite an old post. Anyway, there's a nice video on seam printing... http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t126998.html


----------



## jenkz (Apr 28, 2010)

How do I print over button up baseball shirts? 
thanks
jenkz
[email protected]


----------



## swachal (Sep 19, 2011)

I make my own pallets too. I just buy MDF shelving and cut it to the size and shape I need. I'll buy a few brackets to go with.


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

Hey, guys. I have a Riley Hopkins press. if I cut a custom board, am I stuck still paying full pop for the brackets, or can you find alternatives to these at a hardware store or something?


----------

